# 'Sealed in Blood' PBP Game OOC thread



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 6, 2003)

This is for the players in my 'Sealed in Blood' PBP game.  Character creation rules and where to post your character can be found here:
Rogue's Gallery 

*Current IC Thread(s):*

Chapter 1, Group A

Chapter 1, Group B -Incomplete, will be finished shortly

*Old Threads:*
Prologue 


*Current Roster:*
Lichtenhart-Jack of Spades, Rogue/Void Incarnate
Zack2216-Sei Ryu, Dragon of the Brood
Mr. Draco (vanished)-Hellfire Wyrm
Kalanyr-Hyanda tel Seldarine, Exalted Tulani
Rathan-Domaskis Tidus-Rath, Half-Water Elemental Cleric
Argent-Aedon Fairchylde, Half-Celestial Paladin
Janos-Melchiah, Lost Soul Wizard
Golden Eagle-Zardunicxthlyn (or Xert, for short), Thaerestian Acolyte of the Skin
Dalamar-Nameless, Assassin/Shifter
Macbrea-Kip-Ix'til, Half-Fiend Kobold Fiend of Possession
GnomeWorks-Saint Tracy Vannieu of the Gun, Gunsai (Gun Saint)

Questions should perferably be posted here and not the Rogue's Gallery thread, to prevent clutter there.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 6, 2003)

*New Feats:*

*Fated*-See Rogue's Gallery thread

*Intensify Spell-like Ability* [Epic]
Prerequisites-Boost Spell-like Ability, Empower Spell-like Ability
Benefit-As Quicken Spell-like Ability, but with the Intensify Spell metamagick feat and may only be used once per spell-like ability per day.  This feat may be taken more than once.

More to come...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 7, 2003)

*Kalanyr:*

Tulani ECL will be +21 with the follownig changes:

Spell-like Abilities:
-The following spells are now 3/day chain lightning, greater dispelling, and hold monster.
-The following spells are now 2/day mass charm, polymorph any object, prismatic spray
-Wall of Force is changed to 5/day 
-Timestop is changed to 1/week
-Improved Invisibility, See Invisibility, and Planeshift are self-only.

-Their evil creature repulsion is a set DC at 20 and cannot be changed except through items or the (Greater) Ability Focus feats.
-I can't find how they get their Gaze DC either...hrm, whether typo or not I have to think about that.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2003)

*No Longer Needed*

"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2003)

*"*

"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2003)

"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2003)

"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2003)

"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2003)

"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 11, 2003)

*Bump*

It's been a while, but I'm ready to get started soon.  So post if you're here and tell me what you have remaining as to your stats...

Btw, DarkWolf dropped out due to a lack of time, I haven't heard from Venus in a while, so I've recruited Dalamar.

Current Roster:
Lichtenhart-?
Zack2216-Dragon of the Brood class
Mr. Draco-Hellfire Wyrm
Kalanyr-Exemplar Tulani
Rathan-Half-Water Elemental/Half-Human, Cleric/Water Savant or Elemental Lord
Venus-?
Dalamar-?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 12, 2003)

Sollir I think my character is a tad out of date.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 12, 2003)

Whoops, corrected


----------



## Zack2216 (May 27, 2003)

Hey Sollir, how comes the progress on the campaign?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 27, 2003)

Hrm, I'm about ready to start myself, I'm not sure about everyone's characters, since Rathan's isn't done yet.

I hate to set a deadline, but how about everyone post a quick physical description of their character, even if they don't have stats, as well as finish up their backgrounds up to the point where they meet the fiend, and I'll start an IC thread (hopefully by this weekend).

I'll be unable to make any big posts around Tuesday-Thursday, since I'll be taking my final, but I should basically be able to update anything but a combat *looks around, suspiciously*

But as for the campaign world, everything seems fleshed out enough to start


----------



## Zack2216 (May 29, 2003)

Yay! hopefully all those who signed up haven't forgotten.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 1, 2003)

I recruited Argent, who is going to play a paladin, to join 

Game should hopefully start tonight, I'll start typing up the IC thraed about an hour from now when I have another break.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 1, 2003)

Sollir, I'm sorry about tonight but I fell asleep and couldn't reconnect because of an electrical storm.

I'm going to play a totally unmunched Human Rogue 21 Void Incarnate 5, I think CN, Character and Story will be up tomorrow


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 1, 2003)

*Just a Hint....*

The Knight stood at the top of a mountain peek and wept. His long silver-white hair blowing in the fierce hot wind as the infernal menace flew away with his essence. Aedon had done as he promised. The town of Ryllian was saved from destruction, but at what cost to her defender. 
His gold eyes scanned the peaceful village of 153 people safe asleep in their beds knowing that their local hero was keeping them safe. Little did they know that in order to save them from a threat they knew nothing about they would never see their champion again.
Aedon nodded to his mount and said a last goodbye to the home he had known for the last 59 years. His family and friends could never know of the pact he made. How Aedon’s foolish bravery had led him to make an enemy that even the “Mighty Fairchylde” could not oppose, and how in order to save the town he had surrendered his immortal soul. He had no choice. He had told the town leaders many years ago that he would defend Ryllian with his soul if necessary and so it came to that.

Aedon Fairchylde was a traveler and a Paladin. For many years he had traveled the planes righting wrongs and defending the weak. Eventually he grew tired and decided to settle down in the town of Ryllian. He was greeted with suspicion at first because his reputation drew enemies and he was constantly fighting them off and endangering the innocents. After a decade the town settled down and the world forgot about the Paladin living the life of a healer in the town of Ryllian and everything was peaceful and calm. Aedon married a town woman named Traci and they had 3 lovely daughters. All of who took after their father Sashi joined the clerics, Torri is the town healer, and Danni is the local sheriff. 
One day Aedon went for a ride to town a week away only to find that an old enemy had become the town mayor and was turning the townsmen into pseudonatural monsters. He was able to defeat the Pseudonatuarlist but their employer a vengeance demon took note of the Paladin and decided that he would destroy the town while Aedon was away. 
The Demon unleashed a powerful spell that destroyed the town and everyone in it but froze time at the last second before the spell went off. The daemon waited for Aedon to return and advised the knight about the impending destruction of the village and all that Aedon loved. The demon offered Aedon a choice, His soul for the souls in both Ryllian and the other town. Aedon had no choice. He could not allow his loved ones to come to harm.

Now as Aedon walked away from his home and all that he loved he could think of only one thing, getting his soul back and destroying the fiend who did this to him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 1, 2003)

Very nice, Argent, can't wait to see more 

I decided to start tomorrow, I have Chapter 1's beginning typed up, still thinking a bit more on the prologue-to get things right-and plus there'd be a few more finished char's by then I think/hope


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2003)

You're gonna hate me for this, but I kinda wasted my time talking to friends over the net about theology and ran out of time to actually start the game.

But don't despair I'll have it up tomorrow definately (coincidentally, in my Theology class I just have a study hall-where I can write everything up).

Btw Argent, you have mail


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *You're gonna hate me for this, but I kinda wasted my time talking to friends over the net about theology and ran out of time to actually start the game.
> 
> But don't despair I'll have it up tomorrow definately (coincidentally, in my Theology class I just have a study hall-where I can write everything up).
> 
> Btw Argent, you have mail  *



How cool. A theology student. I'm a bit of an ammature but I'd love to have a talk at some point.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

The game is afoot!  Check it out: here 

And try and get your stats done as soon as possible, I'll be having my finals over the next few days so I won't be able to do any big updates til saturday, and then I'm gone from sunday through friday :S ... but i'll be here for the rest of the summer otherwise (AFAIK)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

Forgive me if I did not use your character too much in the Intro, as I do not have everyone's backgrounds and appearances it's hard for me to describe them.  Don't despair though, i'll try to treat everyone equally in terms of plot and random mindbending


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Forgive me if I did not use your character too much in the Intro, as I do not have everyone's backgrounds and appearances it's hard for me to describe them.  Don't despair though, i'll try to treat everyone equally in terms of plot and random mindbending  *



Um... Thanks?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2003)

Just a bump to note that I'm back


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2003)

*Attention:*

About feats, I know its kinda hard since most of you are using ECL races-and I'm using a little bit non-standard progression.

For your normal feats, you should have (in order by char in the Rogue's Gallery):
Zack: 7 normal feats, 2 epic feats
Draco: 6 normal feats, 2 epic feats
Kalanyr: 5 normal feats, 1 epic feat
Rathan: 7 normal feats, 2 epic feats
Lichtenhart: 8 normal feats, 2 epic feats
Golden Eagle: 6 normal feats, 2 epic feats

This doesn't include feats given to you by your classes, but the following list assumes that you took bonus feats whenever possible:
Kalanyr: +2 epic feats
Golden Eagle: +1 normal feat, +2 epic feats (Acolyte of the Skin, Loremaster)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2003)

Posted twice to move the story along.  Another post tomorrow before combat begins!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2003)

Er, a little untimely, but the game should move along now 

Sorry for putting your character on a sort of NPC pilot thing Golden Eagle, if you feel that his actions were not in-character I'll edit them to change your style a bit.  But basically its a prologue and there's a little railroading (just a little ), but there'll be less (i hope...) in the future.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

It's all good.  Is there any info I would be privy to.  Should I be involved in the combat?

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2003)

You probably won't get into combat in the prologue game, although I"ll try to email you more information during this week when I have more time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 24, 2003)

*whistles*

Just a few quips about your character, Aedon.  How old is he exactly?  If he's really old, did he have some sort of magical treatment as reason for him not having age penalties/bonuses.  Also, if you want to keep your background, you probably want to note that Luz'Noc traded with the demon for your soul because A) he's a devil and B) he doesn't quite have power in terms of what your background requires (minor spoiler but no big surprise, that's alot of power there).

Also, everyone who's not in the battle should still read my post before Round 1 about what you have to post when in combat to make things run faster.

Hopefully this game will be going quicker once everyone gets the hang of everything...

*/end whistling*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> **whistles*
> 
> Just a few quips about your character, Aedon.  How old is he exactly?  If he's really old, did he have some sort of magical treatment as reason for him not having age penalties/bonuses.  Also, if you want to keep your background, you probably want to note that Luz'Noc traded with the demon for your soul because A) he's a devil and B) he doesn't quite have power in terms of what your background requires (minor spoiler but no big surprise, that's alot of power there).
> 
> */end whistling* *




OK Ill ammend the Paladin a bit. I can see Aedon being about 50. I guess I should have given him the age modifiers but it didn't seem needed. Lets just say that for doing a service to a diety he was granted his youth back and while being over 50 years old he has the body of a 25 year old.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 27, 2003)

This will list some rules changes (not big ones) that the characters should incorporate once chapter 1 is up (but doesn't effect them during the prologue).

Note that for the most part, I will not be using 3.5e stuff, except for perhaps the 3.5e MM (using 3e DR).

*List of Changes for When Chapter 1 is Up:*
-Will be using 3.5e Spell Power, I like the system better there.  Basically, instead of adding +1 to Spell DC and +1 to Spell Penetration rolls, it adds +1 to your caster level (which increases range, duration, etc.. of your spells, makes them harder to dispell, and adds to your spell penetration rolls)
Edit-After taking a look at Domaskis' char, let me note that Elemental Penetration/Focus are not affected by this ability

A little bit more coming shortly, but not too much-if these changes hurt your character somewhat (I know it'l effect Domaskis), feel free to change your levels around a bit as needed.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 29, 2003)

Agatha, Synthis, and M'jekk, EL 29 encounter.

Agatha is a standard Gloom Hag, no special abilities added on.  However, the Hag is a special creation of mine , statwise, but is from 2e I believe as a very ancient, primordial evil critter.  (Note that I don't do skills, it takes much too long when I have to work up like 5 or so epic level monsters per encounter)

*Night Hag Covey Powers:*
3/day Animate Dead, Chain Lightning, Delayed Blast Fireball, Finger of Death, Force Cage, Greater Bestow Curse, Greater Dispelling, Greater Scrying, Mirage Arcana, Nightmare, Polymorph Any Object, True Seeing, Veil, Vision 1/day-Imprisonment, Protection from Spells, Soul Bind, Wail of the Banshee.  All spells cast as a 20th level caster (DC 21+Spell level).  To invoke this is a standard action from one of them (If it's a 3xday spell), or a standard action from all of them (If it's a 1xday spell), and they must all within 30 ft. of one another.


*GLOOM HAG*
Medium-size Outsider (Evil)
Hit Dice: 32d8+288 (544 hp)
Initiative: +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initaitive)
Speed: 40 ft Fly 80 (Perfect Manueverability)
AC: 46 (+4 Dex, +21 natural, +11 deflection)
Attacks: Bite +33 melee, 2 claws +30 melee
Damage: Bite 2d12+8 and Gloom Fever, claw 2d6+4
Face/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Gloom Fever, spell-like abilities, improved grab
Special Qualities: Immunities, DR 30/+5, SR 38, Death Throes (50', 30d6 unholy damage, Ref DC 36 half), spells, blindsight, darkvision, scent, telepathy (100 ft.)
Saves: Fort +26, Ref +21, Will +26
Abilities: Str 27, Dex 18, Con 28, Int 28, Wis 29, Cha 32.
Skills: X
Feats (7): Empower Spell-like Ability, Greater Spell Focus (Necromancy), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Spell Penetration; Epic Feats (4): Epic Skill Focus (Knowledge: Religion), Epic Spell Focus (Necromancy).
Challenge Rating: 26; Covey (1 Gloom Hag and 2 Night Hags 28)
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Always neutral evil 
Blindsight: Using nonvisual senses, such as sensitivity to vibrations, scent, acute hearing, or echolocation, the creature maneuvers and fights as well as sighted creatures. Invisibility and darkness are irrelevant, though the creature still can't discern ethereal beings. The creature does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within 120.
Darkvision: This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 120.
Improved Grab (Ex): When this creature hits with its claws, it attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
Scent (Ex): The creature can detect opponents within 30 feet by sense of smell. If the opponent is upwind, the range increases to 60 feet; if downwind, it drops to 15 feet. Strong scents, such as smoke or rotting garbage, can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. Overpowering scents, such as skunk musk or troglodyte stench, can be detected at triple normal range. The creature can pinpoint locations only within 5 feet. This creature can follow tracks by smell with a Wisdom check (DC 10, +2 for every hour the trail is cold).
Spell-like Abilities: At will-Deeper Darkness, Enervation*, Evard's Black Tentacles, Fear*, Greater Shadow Evocation, Invisibility, Shades, Teleport w/o Error, Vampiric Touch; 3/day Energy Drain*, Finger of Death*, Transmute Flesh to Shadow (R&R)*; 2/day Control Undead, Horrid Wilting*, Shadow Storm (R&R)*; Shadow Walk, 1/day Hellball, Stalkerspell (SS) as a 28th level sorcerer (Spell DC 21+Spell level, or 27+Spell level for spells of the Necromancy school).  Constant-True Seeing.


*SYNTHIS*-Advanced Half-Fiend/Half-Night Hag, Survivor 5
Medium-size Outsider (Evil)
Hit Dice: 16d8+5d6+84 (242 hp)
Initiative: +10 (+6 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 20 ft, Fly (average) 20 ft
AC: 26 (+6 Dex, +10 natural)
Attacks: Bite +24 melee
Damage: Bite 2d6+12 and disease (Demon Fever)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Disease, Night Hag Spell-like Abilities (caster level 8), Half-Fiend Spell-like Abilities (21st level caster), Dream Haunting
Special Qualities: Immunities (fire, cold, charm, sleep, and fear effects, poison), Acid/Cold/Electricity Resistance 20, SR 25, damage reduction 20/+3, darkvision
Saves: Fort +18, Ref +20, Will +18
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 23, Con 18, Int 23, Wis 18, Cha 22
Skills: XXX
Feats: Alertness, Combat Casting, Empower Spell-like Ability, Improved Initiative, Mounted Combat, Quicken Spell-like Ability, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Spell Penetration
Challenge Rating: 18
Alignment: Neutral evil 
Darkvision: This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 60 ft..
Survivor Powers: Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC, can't be flanked), Improved Evasion, Damage Reduction 5/-


*M'JEKK*-Advanced Half-Black Dragon/Half-Night Hag, Survivor 5
Medium-size Outsider (Dragon, Evil)
Hit Dice: 16d10+5d8+126 (326 hp)
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
AC: 26 (+3 Dex, +13 natural)
Attacks: Bite +27 melee, 2 claws +25 melee
Damage: Bite 2d6+11+1 (vile) and disease (Demon Fever), claw 1d4+5+1 (vile)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Breath weapon (6d4 5-5-60 ft. Line of Acid-Ref DC 17 half), disease, Night Hag Spell-like abilities (caster level 8), Dream Haunting
Special Qualities: Immunities (fire, cold, acid, charm, sleep, and fear effects), SR 25, damage reduction 20/+3, darkvision
Saves: Fort +20, Ref +17, Will +18
Abilities: Str 32, Dex 16, Con 22, Int 20, Wis 19, Cha 19
Skills: XXX
Feats: Alertness, Combat Casting, Improved Grab, Improved Critical (Bite), Improved Critical (Claws), Mounted Combat, Multiattack, Power Attack, Vile Natural Attack
Challenge Rating: 18
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Darkvision: This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 60 ft..
Survivor Powers: Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC, can't be flanked), Improved Evasion, Damage Reduction 5/-


The specters had their HD advanced to 14.

No EXP was gained during the battle since it was a test run and there were no possible future harmful effects (and thus no real risk) although Hyanda was awarded 1 fate point for killing Agatha.

Amusingly, these versions of Synthis and M'jekk were created before any PC was created, the original Agatha was an advanced HD Night Hag contemplative, but that got too weak when compared to the rest of the characters.


Chapter 1 will start in about 2 days, although I imagine everyone has about a week to update their characters and make any final changes to them.  Histories would be nice too for those who don't have them-thanks ahead of time and I hope the battle was fun (or maybe it wasn't...)-however, was it a good pace for everyone?  Too fast, too slow or just right?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 29, 2003)

Anyways, fear Xert with Time Stop and 4 Empowered Meteor Swarms along with a quickened teleport without error .

For chapter 1, there will be 2 main groups in the beginning, which will end up uniting later in the storyline.

Ahead of time, here's a list of who's in the group:

*Party 1-*
Sei-Ryu
Hyanda
Domaskis Tidus-Rath
Jack
Aedon
"Saint" Tracy

*Party 2-*
Mysliwy Plomiei (NPC)
Nameless
Melchiah
Xert
Kip Ix'til

Don't worry, everyone will have their fair chance in the spotlight-whether that's a good thing or a bad thing time will tell.

Edit-Finally updated current roster, so incase you don't want to go browsing through the lengthy rogue's gallery I summed up who's playing who and what their characters are (roughly).

Golden Eagle, expect an email headed your way in about 2 days.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh, I need to learn to cope with the fact that you update so often, I my self usually just check the boards once a day.  

Otherwise I liked the game a lot, just need to find an effective way to handle force effects. Expect the history in a day or two, as well as spending rest of the skill points.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 29, 2003)

looking forward to the mail 

GE


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 30, 2003)

Jack is evil as a shadow, I wasn't prepared for it. Arg! Lol  
The fight was invigorating, it had that epci feel to it. I could totally see myself diving past the spectres, with them traling not to far behind me. I hope I do better in the battles to come. Good job.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2003)

Links to Chapter 1 are complete, the thread for the good guys, aka Group A, is ready for posting.  The thread for group B should be done soon.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 8, 2003)

Sollir, since I've been #IR so little lately, I'll ask it here:

What is happening with mighty bows? Storm Giants have Mighty [+14] bows, so what's the problem?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Links to Chapter 1 are complete, the thread for the good guys, aka Group A, is ready for posting.  The thread for group B should be done soon. *




AH!!!!!! Some how I missed this! I post ASAP.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 8, 2003)

There's a limit to how much +str a mighty bow can give, dependant on size as well as magic.  I simply won't allow a nonmagic bow to reach a certain amount of bonus (as per its size), it throws things out of whack and doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2003)

Bumpity, bump, bump, this may be needed soon.

Jazz camp just finished today and I'm a bit tired, I"ll try to resolve this paladin and saint matter shortly, and don't worry, its not dead on my part for some of you who have been chatting.  A certain problem I would bring up is that in all the posts, there's not alot of movement placed, or at least movement where I would have to update (I said what was in the hallway just outside of the room already for instance).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2003)

Corrections to Aedon

A) His hp should be 453, not 320, we use maximum hp per HD in this game.  That also means Tracy doesn't kill him.
B) The +1 stat increases were to 3 different scores, and can't all be placed into charisma, so 30 Cha and 2 more points to be put into two different ability scores, sorry.

More corrections will be due for any character as noticed/appropriate.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry about this, but I think I made a big mistake when I allowed Double/Triple-Fire on guns, thinking that it might be remotely balanced.  In truth, Ken Hood's system of guns, along with DnD's enchantments and a relatively powerful PrC (the Gunsai) just don't mix, or at least with balance, and thus I'm disallowing double and triple fire from the game.

The OOC thread has been adjusted accordingly, I rolled all the attacks and damage myself, any complaints can be placed here or in chat.

Edit-
*Macbrea*  Kip Ix'til still has 1 level remaining.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 12, 2003)

For Jack and Tracy's game of Blackjack, I'll use this set of rules, posted by Jason over at the Realms of Evil boards:



> *Aside: Gambling, D&D Style *
> The rules for gambling here are by no means canon, though they may be integrated into any game, especially one in which you choose to introduce the Eidolon of Fortune PrC. For the sake of simplicity, a formalized game is a game of chance played between two characters, as witnessed by a neutral party. Typically, the Formalized Game is a duel of sorts between gamblers, similar in many ways to the duels of rival swordsmen or wizards.
> 
> Typical challenges include Blackjack, Poker, Dice (6 six sided dice, roll higher than opponent), or some derivative. Formalized games are run in rounds, just like any combat encounter, though these challenges are wholly skill based (all skills used at the table are treated as standard actions).
> ...




I'll leave you to handle all the rolls, however.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2003)

Ignore this post.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 17, 2003)

Sure thing, GW.

Anyways, updated party B"s thread, yet they still can't post for a bit (probably another day if I can get my act together)

Feel free to comment or question here though


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 17, 2003)

Kip is updated... heh.. missed that level...

He is ready to be unleashed onto the world. His perceptions is alittle strange but I am ready!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm going to be without computer access for the next 3 days, and I haven't finished getting ready all of party B's info.  Kalanyr may post Liriel's actions, since they don't have much effect on Party B itself, and Dalamar may post if Nameless chooses whether he wants to remain behind or go through the portal.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2003)

Party B basically started, waiting whenever Golden Eagle posts then everyone is free to post.  Note that just because you can only see one town in the distance it is not the only option for you to go to, there is no direct railroading involved here.

Have fun and let the chaos begin!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi Guys.
I'm bowing out of this game. It was interesting.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 3, 2003)

Sollir, I've updated my equipment, could you check it?


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 6, 2003)

People still alive? Seems party B is me and Janos.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 6, 2003)

Argent-Understood, I had a sortta feeling you would,  no offense taken.

I answer Janos' questions in chat if you're wondering why I don't post at that.

And Macbrea, I haven't heard from Rathan recently, but both Dalamar and Rathan are still here.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 10, 2003)

sollir

Just got the email (computer probs) I'll catch up and post today!

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 10, 2003)

Ah k, I had to take over your character for a moment to move things on, but now that you're back, I don't have to worry about it anymore   Glad your computer's working now, though


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 22, 2003)

rathan:

Deathsong (Su): Once per day the Ghost can sing a hollow dirge for 1 to 4 rounds (at the Ghost's discretion). The song causes all living beings withing 90 feet to become panicked unless they make a successful Will save. Panicked creatures have a -2 morale penalty on saving throws, flee at top speed for 10 rounds, and have a 50% chance to drop whatever they're holding. The song also create a 10-foot radius field that cancels all enchantment effects for the duration of the song plus 6 rounds afterwards. Any physical attack made by the ghost while sining a deathsong deals triple normal damage.


----------



## Macbrea (Aug 23, 2003)

We still alive here? Seems we came to a halt about 5 days ago in sealed in blood party b...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry, I ran my 2nd DnD game on wednesday as the DM, and spent all tuesday (stayed up til 5 am, literally) prepping for it, and then Thursday/today were my first 2 days of school.  Everything's settled in now for the most part tho, so faster updates all around


----------

